# Hi, Im new



## Kimbro11 (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi everyone. Im new to the board and I was trying to learn more about toning up. 

Ive been browsing around all of the nutritional links for almost three months now, and have learned a lot.

Im a 22 year old female 5'2, 115 pounds, I like to lift and love to run, but I want to become more defined and look a little better. I was in great shape but so far the summer has me lazy and a bit flabby. Just a little. 

My food situation isnt too bad. I agree with a lot of the plans on here, though I dont want to do anything too extreme. Ive been avoiding anything with sugars, though carbs are ok - I would not want to start calling my daily food intake cheats.

My trainer had me on this plan where I had to eat very particularly and thats fine. I dont want to change my complete lifestyle drastically, I just want to know how I can get the best results in general. I suppose from reading all the links, I would be doing a mini cut?

Anyway, thats me and I look forward to meeting all of you!

~Kim~~


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi Kim!!  Welcome to IM.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey Kim, you are so cute, you are the same height as me even though I weigh a tad bit more, but I here you girl    WElcome and ask away and hope you get some great info from everyone here!!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 15, 2003)

Kimbro11 welcome to IM!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2003)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanx everybody!  

Hopefully I can get to my goals through here. So far looks that way to me.

Something I am a but worried about is Im reading that too much cardio is not a good thing. I run at least 2 miles a day.

Is there a cardio expert on here that can help me out a bit?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 15, 2003)

Yes, but please post your questions in the appropriate forums.

thanks


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 15, 2003)

Welcome!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kimbro11 *_
> Something I am a but worried about is Im reading that too much cardio is not a good thing. I run at least 2 miles a day.



BAH!!!  I spend 8-10 hours a week cycling.


----------



## Dero (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> BAH!!!  I spend 8-10 hours a week cycling.


Should I give my normal welcome shpeel?
Naaw,I'll spear you.


Welcome to IM Kimbro!!!


'boon,8 to 10 hours weekly???
That's it?


----------

